# In search of...decent Dirty Bucks



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I didn't think it would be so hard to find a decent pair of dirty bucks, but I haven't found any that measure up. Land's End has some, they were too light in color and the fit was terrible. Went to Bass Buckinghams, the color turned out to be light brown instead of tan and it was nubuck, not suede which reminded me of microfiber you'd find on furniture. Eastland has a pair that might fit the bill, but those too could be too dark. So is there something out there that's tan/dirty buck, suede, w/ decent construction & under $100?


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been considering buying some bucks and was looking closely at Jos Banks house brand...

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101876

I don't know about the construction quality, but I think they go on sale a lot, I seem to recall they were on sale for $79 not too long ago. Currently they are listed at $145.


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

Another pair I'm considering is Johnston and Murphy. They are the right color and well made, but the price is a bit above your budget at $135. I don't think they have sales like JaB so you won't get a big discount below that by waiting.

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1215&sc=1215&sid=Shoes&pid=57387


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

With decisions such as these there are 3 main factors to consider: quality, time (as in how fast you want them), and cost. It's also been said that usually, one gets 2 out of three.

Based on your description, cost is a factor. I would recommend you stick with quality as your other main attribute. This basically knocks out time. Sorry, might be awhile until you find decent Bucs in your price range. Wait and find some old Walk Overs or USA made Cole Haans or something. Ebay, Etsy, Forums.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I was going to suggest Walk-Overs as well. If you search around you can often find them for quite a bit less than their normal $250 price. They also occasionally come up on Gilt for anywhere from $100 - $175 (they seem to vary pretty greatly what they offer them for on there) from time to time.

I don't have personal experience with Walk-Overs but I've heard pretty good things about them, quality wise.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Considering the ease of staining and the potential ruination lurking around every corner, I wear Bass dirty bucks. Snagged em for $30 at a Marshalls, and they are decent in fit and comfort. Plus, the wearing of the gummy sole doesn't bother me as when they've lived long enough they are disposable.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This. I have a pair of JM white bucks that are perfectly fine, but one doesn't wear white bucks very often (they are not as nice, i.e. comfortable, as my white bucks from BB, however). Dirty bucks, different story. Depending on the size of your shoe collection, those could get worn, well, every day. I spent a long time searching and finally snagged a pair of very gently worn dirty bucks by Walkover on TOF for south of $50. They're fabulous. In my opinion, one should not scrimp when it comes to shoes. Life's too short for cheap shoes that are invariably not nearly as comfortable, or long lasting, as quality footwear.



leisureclass said:


> With decisions such as these there are 3 main factors to consider: quality, time (as in how fast you want them), and cost. It's also been said that usually, one gets 2 out of three.
> 
> Based on your description, cost is a factor. I would recommend you stick with quality as your other main attribute. This basically knocks out time. Sorry, might be awhile until you find decent Bucs in your price range. Wait and find some old Walk Overs or USA made Cole Haans or something. Ebay, Etsy, Forums.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Very disappointed in my Johnson and Murphy; hoped they'd be better but not good at all for me. I liked the ones I had before, Lands End or LL Bean, they were. I'd avoid JM.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> I was going to suggest Walk-Overs as well. If you search around you can often find them for quite a bit less than their normal $250 price.


Keep in mind though that new Walk Overs and old Walk Overs are very different. The newer, McNairy version, has a much longer toe area, I guess in an effort to make them look more modern.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a pair of Lands' End dirty bucks I bought NWT a year or two ago on the forum. So they're of relatively recent vintage. Quality is fairly good -- they're "imported," of course -- they're comfortable and they look fine in a casual setting. The toes aren't as rounded as I'd prefer, but I doubt most people would ever notice.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

leisureclass said:


> Keep in mind though that new Walk Overs and old Walk Overs are very different. The newer, McNairy version, has a much longer toe area, I guess in an effort to make them look more modern.


First thing I noticed about them. It's a subtle thing, but it has kept me from pulling the trigger on a pair so far. It's a shame, because I really liked the old brand. Maybe not as noticeable on the darker pairs, though. (And if you buy ones with the neon soles, I guarantee that you won't be noticing the longer vamp.)


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, I ruled out the JABs due to a review which said they were too hot. I'll search on the 'bay for a bit or maybe I'll take a chance on the Eastlands as I found a site w/ free shipping and returns.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I purchased a pair of the Eastlands last spring for $60 and I have been quite satisfied with them. The "Eastland" tag on the shoes is annoying but can be removed.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I got 2 pair of shoes from J Crew a couple years ago. One was dirty buck and the other was a horrible plasticky leather. They were both the same style and construction apart from the material, meaning essentially a plain toe blucher. They were both clearing for about $40. The bucks are one of my favorite shoes--very comfortable. The other, due to the material, was unbearable and I gave them away. They creased into nasty edges where they were supposed to bend.

This mini-narrative is my way of saying that you might try J Crew during a clearance sale, but don't shop there indiscriminately.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Problem (potential): J. Crew takes no returns on clearance items, so if they don't fit or otherwise won't work, you're stuck. OTOH, I've realized some amazing deals, notably a pair of Red Wing Irish Setter boots for a little less than $200 (one of my all-time best mail-order scores). All my boxers are also from J. Crew clearance--hard to screw that up, especially once you've tried them and know what you're dealing with. But I would be careful unless I knew what I was buying. It can be, I suspect, an expensive experiment. As our friend from Down Under says, don't shop there indiscriminately.



P Hudson said:


> I got 2 pair of shoes from J Crew a couple years ago. One was dirty buck and the other was a horrible plasticky leather. They were both the same style and construction apart from the material, meaning essentially a plain toe blucher. They were both clearing for about $40. The bucks are one of my favorite shoes--very comfortable. The other, due to the material, was unbearable and I gave them away. They creased into nasty edges where they were supposed to bend.
> 
> This mini-narrative is my way of saying that you might try J Crew during a clearance sale, but don't shop there indiscriminately.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

navyblazer said:


> I have been considering buying some bucks and was looking closely at Jos Banks house brand...
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101876
> 
> I don't know about the construction quality, but I think they go on sale a lot, I seem to recall they were on sale for $79 not too long ago. Currently they are listed at $145.


Having done business with JAB, I would not even consider unless at their best sale, which seems to be every two months.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

If you are willing to go about $180 or so, the "Cambridge" by Neil M. is a great shoe. Made in USA, classic proportions, unlike the new Walk Over. Superbly comfortable due to orthotic foot bed. A substantial feel over all. Only drawback is that the surrounding welt is slightly more prominent than a comparably sized shoe giving it more of a "gunboat" feel. (That is to say, about 1/2 inch longer than a comparably sized shoe.) This is however a minor problem. Got mine at Zappos, now available at Amazon, of all places.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the following? Looking for a budget dirty buck to try out the look....

https://www.ghbass.com/product/pasadena+buck.do


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

LukeRoz said:


> Anyone have any experience with the following? Looking for a budget dirty buck to try out the look....
> 
> https://www.ghbass.com/product/pasadena+buck.do


That's a decent looking shoe. I'm tempted to try it. The old walkovers from mid 80s were great though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

LukeRoz said:


> Anyone have any experience with the following? Looking for a budget dirty buck to try out the look....
> 
> https://www.ghbass.com/product/pasadena+buck.do


They'd do, I guess. Bass is not high quality, reflected in the price. If you want "the look" -- why not give them a shot? Then, if taken in, and dissatisfied, you can spend more on a decent quality shoe.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

sjk said:


> If you are willing to go about $180 or so, the "Cambridge" by Neil M. is a great shoe. Made in USA, classic proportions, unlike the new Walk Over. Superbly comfortable due to orthotic foot bed. A substantial feel over all. Only drawback is that the surrounding welt is slightly more prominent than a comparably sized shoe giving it more of a "gunboat" feel. (That is to say, about 1/2 inch longer than a comparably sized shoe.) This is however a minor problem. Got mine at Zappos, now available at Amazon, of all places.


They are on Amazon but not my size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## New Old Stock (Nov 11, 2017)

No experience with the Bass, sorry.

Allen Edmonds 'Boone' through the Shoebank, perhaps.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

New Old Stock said:


> No experience with the Bass, sorry.
> 
> Allen Edmonds 'Boone' through the Shoebank, perhaps.


I have a shoebank Boone. Comfortable but the suede quality was poor. They are, however, a pair I don't worry about ruining and use for kick around casual use. Good shoe if you can pick up for less than 100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisone (Aug 25, 2014)

The bucks from Mark McNairy are great!

Made by Sanders, with a good construction quality and a wide last. A little bit on the expensive side at full price, but they could be had for 60% off during their black friday sale so there pro'ly another sale coming up some day. It seems like they are selling out their stock, not make another round of them. If you order, get a half size down from your regular UK size as they can fit somewhat large.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Chrisone said:


> The bucks from Mark McNairy are great!
> 
> Made by Sanders, with a good construction quality and a wide last. A little bit on the expensive side at full price, but they could be had for 60% off during their black friday sale so there pro'ly another sale coming up some day. It seems like they are selling out their stock, not make another round of them. If you order, get a half size down from your regular UK size as they can fit somewhat large.


They do have a nice shape to the last. But 225 pounds for a shoe with what looks to be the same red brick sole that are on my $127 dollar bucks,...... Even at sale it seems high.

Above about 150-200 dollars i am going to nèed a sole that wears a bit longer for bucks.

My favorite bucks are some Alden seconds I picked up at The Shoe Mart. If you know Alden lasts you may be able to find some relative bargains.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been wearing the dirty buck with brick red sole from O'Connell's for the last 5 years and they have held up very nicely. The sole material is soft and smooth, and the heel will pick up grit as fast as it wears down. I may be due for a re-sole after this summer, but they have a great fit and terrific toe shape. Don't overlook O'Connell's!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

FWIW, I've got these, only mine are snuff. A comfortable, high quality shoe, and fair value at their price.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^A solid and well built shoe for sure, and not badly priced for the quality you are getting!


----------

